# [GUIDE][HOW-TO] Create custom ODIN packages



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Below is a guide on how to Create your own custom ODIN packages.

You will need:

-Terminal emulator app
-linux computer or Cygwin for windows or shell command line
-ODIN program
-create folder on your external sd card named "backup"
-if you want backup to go on your internal SD card you will change the code line to mnt/sdcard/backup/.........

HOW TO:

- In the terminal emulator app on your phone enter the code line for the item you want a dump of and this code will make an image on your sdcard.

**NOTE** performing a system dump will take 5 minutes to execute as the system file is in the 1 to 1.5 gig range. BE PATIENT!!!

- Once you have the image files that you need then proceed to the shell command line below to package your ODIN bundle.

-You will want to copy all of these image files over to your computer for easier bundling from your command line.

*SYSTEM*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p14_system.img bs=4096<br />
```
*RECOVERY*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p18_recovery.img bs=4096<br />
```
*USER DATA*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p15 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p15_userdata.img bs=4096
```
*CDMA MODEM*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p1_modem.img bs=4096<br />
```
*LTE_MODEM*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p12_modemst1.img bs=4096<br />
```
*LTE_MODEM2*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p13_modemst2.img bs=4096<br />
```
*CACHE*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p17 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p17_cache.img bs=4096<br />
```
*BOOT*

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/mmcblk0p7_boot.img bs=4096<br />
```
How to package into a flashable ODIN package:

From a terminal command line:


```
tar -H ustar -c "INSERT_.IMG FILE HERE" mmcblk0p14_system.img > package_name.tar<br />
md5sum -t package_name.tar >> package_name.tar<br />
mv package_name.tar package_name.tar.md5
```
Add any combination of image files you want after the "-c" and before the ">"

Make sure each .IMG file has a space between the next one.

*DISCLAIMERS*

1. I am not responsible  if you brick your phone using these system dumps.

2. Do not monkey around with BOOT or MODEMS unless you are really sure what you are doing

3. Always make sure you package your ODIN bundles with a .Md5 checksum to prevent corrupted data dumps from screwing your phone up.

4. Stay away from flashing .tar only files as these will flash no matter what and have no error checking

5. If you plan to package ODIN bundles for distribution of your ROM, only package SYSTEM, RECOVERY, etc etc. Do not package USER DATA or CACHE for distrobution as this could contain your personal information. Only package CACHE and USER DATA if this is a personal backup or you know what you are doing.

6. Flashing ODIN packages without a samsung signature will increase your flash counter. The refurbishing companies that work with AT&T, Verizon, and T-mobile all use the same company in coppell TX and they do not check for the flash counter. Only Samsung does. Most phones are disassembled before they even go to Samsung and once the phone makes it there they bill the carrier back (if they even worry about it as each carrier has an allowance for this) for the phone and not the customer. (Trust me, I run a warranty center for one of the big 4 carriers)







This comes directly from senior personnel from Samsung. In my 3 years ive never seen anyone get back billed from a carrier for ODIN flash counters. lol


----------

